# How do I find out their bloodline?



## IntelChick84 (Jul 19, 2008)

This is my first time posting, so let me just start off by saying Hi! Anyways on to the question.

Ok, so my fiance and I have two purebred pitbulls. We got them from breeders, saw the parents and that the parents were purebreds. Anyways we thought we were getting papers with them, but after realizing that we didn't, we just didn't care. We had our puppies, loved them and didn't care about the papers. We didn't get them fixed because we eventually wanted to breed them. Not as a business or anything, and maybe we didn't go about it the right way, but after 2 years they ended up breeding on their own. It was more of an accident than anything else. So now we have a litter of 6 adorable puppies that are almost 8 weeks old. Everyone keeps calling and asking for papers, which I tell them we don't have (I personally don't see the importance in them, unless the person is going to breed them or put them in a show). We live in Maryland and I quite frankly don't want to see them go into the wrong hands. But I digress, the second question we keep getting is what bloodline are they. Honestly we have no clue, we were never told and after looking everywhere I came across this website and I'm really hoping someone on here can help me. The mother is a rednose, she is all white with a little bit of brown around her eyes. The father is all black with a white chest. I can provide pictures if it will help. They are both very tall and muscular. So my main question is, how do I find out what their bloodline is? 

Any help would be appreciated. Also I'm really hoping not to get criticized to much for breeding them. We realize it wasn't the best idea and are in the process of getting them fixed. What puppies we can't place in a good home we intend on keeping, even if it means moving out into the country with lots of land so they all have the room. So again, I really hope not to have to much harsh criticism. Just help please!


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

I will restrain my criticism for now. It seems as though you realize that breeding without an appropriate reason is a bad idea, and I commend you for getting your dogs fixed. Hopefully the puppy buyers will follow your example, so as not to continue the backyard breeding legacy.

So, on to registration/bloodline. Can you still get in touch with the breeder? You might ask about your missing registration papers, because while you would probably have to pay a fee, its probably not too late to register them. Believe it or not, having papers can affect the quality of homes your pups get. People looking to give a dog a good home frequently want the option to show the dog, or do other sports with them, and having papers helps.

The breeder should be able to tell you the bloodline, too, if there is any. Some dogs are scatterbred, which means they don't have a bloodline per se, but rather a mish mash of different blood behind them. While some traits are more prevalent in some lines versus others, there is really no way to tell without looking at a pedigree.

Honestly, I wouldn't worry about the bloodline too much. Fancy names are impressive to amateurs, and puppy peddlers sling them out like old ladies throwing breadcrumbs to pigeons. Sometimes folks will say "Aw, a Jeep dog, yo," when there's really only one or two Jeep-bred dogs in the pedigree. Just tell people you don't know. That would be the most honest way to go about it.


----------



## Rev (Jul 19, 2008)

You should return to the breeders and pay the breeder a few bucks to recieve the paperwork. No one online can give you the answers you are looking for. No matter how a dog looks or acts it is impossible to tell you with any measure of certainty what bloodline is behind your dogs. I wish there was more help but truthfully anything some one would tell you would be pure speculation with no way to verify it.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Hi and welcome to the forum. Now this may sound harsh but this is how it is....

For # 1 you let bother and sister breed? NO NO NO

you have no idea what these dog lines are and colors and markings will not tell you. I started into pits with unpapered "purebred" dogs. I HAVE HUGE EXPERIANCE IN BREEDING UNPAPERED DOGS SAD TO SAY. But I was young and thats how I started. I got pups with mange and pups that looked like whippets from having no idea what I was breeding. 


If the dogs did not come with papers from a reputable registry their is no saying they are pure. Even with papers you can't say they are pure lol.. You must know the bloodline and the breeder and research to know you are getting something of pure blood. 
There is no way to get papers on your pups.
The best thing to do if offer the pups to homes that will spay or neuter and then get both your dogs fixed. 

Millions of pits die in shelters there is no reason to breed any thing but the best working and competing dogs. 

I still welcome you here hope to see pics of the cute pups and mom and dad. 

Please stay apart of this forum and learn what you can about this breed and what it is going thru and please do not breed any more.


----------



## 0ni (Jul 8, 2008)

are they brother and sister that breed together? oh and yes do try to go to the breeder to get more info on them this is better then asking us we cant tell by looking at the dogs :thumbsup:


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

Hi and welcome to the forum

Unless you actual saw the papers and the dogs came from a reputable breeder which it sounds like they didn't it is doubtful if they even have them or are actually purebred.
That doesn't mean you don't have great pets though.

If the dogs were papered I'd seriously question why they weren't given to you unless a prior contract or agreements was made were you would not get papers at that time.

You can not find out what bloodline they are without knowing the heritage and having the pedigree.

Part of the purpose for knowing what is behind the dogs being bred and having papers is to properly line up pedigrees and the dogs for compatibility, for example looking at genetic conditions and faults and other health issues that may fun in particular lines.

I hope you are able to place them in good homes. If possible you should make sure they are spay/neutered before you even place them and if that isn't possible at least put them under spay /neuter contracts. 

Best of luck to you.


----------



## IntelChick84 (Jul 19, 2008)

*Hmm*

Ok, so I must not have been specific enough. My fiance got his female from a breeder who said he had papers. He handed him a stack of papers to include shot records, when he bought her. I don't know how long it took for him to realize there wasn't papers with her, but when we tried to go back to the breeder a year later he wasn't around. Parents were on site originally but that's all I know about it. When she turned a year old, we figured we wanted a male, so maybe we could breed them one day. Not from the same breeder. So no, they aren't related. That is just a really disgusting idea. I would never knowingly breed related dogs like that. You never know how badly the pups could turn out with defects and all.

I don't think the male had papers at all either though. I'll post pics later on. But we're gonna try and get ahold of the breeders again. Thanks so much for the information.


----------



## kitty4uhi (Jul 15, 2008)

*lotro gold*

It is a LOTRO Gold selling site for the game, offering lord of the rings gold at our low prices with free delivery to your the LOTRO Gold account and LOTRO Gold. All of our items are collected with out money cheats or hacks.


----------



## k-nine (Jul 22, 2008)

IntelChick84 said:


> This is my first time posting, so let me just start off by saying Hi! Anyways on to the question.
> 
> Ok, so my fiance and I have two purebred pitbulls. We got them from breeders, saw the parents and that the parents were purebreds. Anyways we thought we were getting papers with them, but after realizing that we didn't, we just didn't care. We had our puppies, loved them and didn't care about the papers. We didn't get them fixed because we eventually wanted to breed them. Not as a business or anything, and maybe we didn't go about it the right way, but after 2 years they ended up breeding on their own. It was more of an accident than anything else. So now we have a litter of 6 adorable puppies that are almost 8 weeks old. Everyone keeps calling and asking for papers, which I tell them we don't have (I personally don't see the importance in them, unless the person is going to breed them or put them in a show). We live in Maryland and I quite frankly don't want to see them go into the wrong hands. But I digress, the second question we keep getting is what bloodline are they. Honestly we have no clue, we were never told and after looking everywhere I came across this website and I'm really hoping someone on here can help me. The mother is a rednose, she is all white with a little bit of brown around her eyes. The father is all black with a white chest. I can provide pictures if it will help. They are both very tall and muscular. So my main question is, how do I find out what their bloodline is?
> 
> Any help would be appreciated. Also I'm really hoping not to get criticized to much for breeding them. We realize it wasn't the best idea and are in the process of getting them fixed. What puppies we can't place in a good home we intend on keeping, even if it means moving out into the country with lots of land so they all have the room. So again, I really hope not to have to much harsh criticism. Just help please!


they breeded on there own it was an accident really did u think they would wait for permission to mate?if u dont get the papers get ur dogs fixed and the litter to do us all a favor do the pups a favor


----------



## k-nine (Jul 22, 2008)

IntelChick84 said:


> Ok, so I must not have been specific enough. My fiance got his female from a breeder who said he had papers. He handed him a stack of papers to include shot records, when he bought her. I don't know how long it took for him to realize there wasn't papers with her, but when we tried to go back to the breeder a year later he wasn't around. Parents were on site originally but that's all I know about it. When she turned a year old, we figured we wanted a male, so maybe we could breed them one day. Not from the same breeder. So no, they aren't related. That is just a really disgusting idea. I would never knowingly breed related dogs like that. You never know how badly the pups could turn out with defects and all.
> 
> I don't think the male had papers at all either though. I'll post pics later on. But we're gonna try and get ahold of the breeders again. Thanks so much for the information.


stop it ur making me laugh to hard its a good chance ur dogs are related anyway read up on the history dawgmen inbreed line breed all the time u have to know what ur doing someone should have told u that.come on people each one teach one


----------

